# anybody got a vauxhall antara ?



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

after going to my local vauxhall dealer to look at the astra the wife has fell in love with the antara 
im after peoples info on living with the car on a daily basis fuel economy ect 
if we do get one of these cars it would be the 2.2 cdti auto.


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't say i do mate, most of my friends went for the kuga.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been looking at these and you can get the Stop Start version now that saves fuel, and you can also get the 2WD version again fuel saving but the auto is the best version as the manual is a very bad gearshift and doesnt suit the engine to well and leaves the engine off boost quite alot. Its a compromise really for nice drive and smooth power but so so mpg or good mpg and battleing with the gearbox. They are alot of car for the money though and this is what temps me as I want something better for towing my Caravan


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

the wife dont like the kuga. as she drives more than me its her choice:doublesho


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you looked at the Hyundai and Kia's mate, nice motors that look fab, have good mpg and have massive Warrantys


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

As above, I'd go kuga. Hold it's price in the long run to I would assume . . . .


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

But I guess if the wife doesn't like the kuga then it's out. The antara does seem a bargain and looks quite nice


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Chevy Captiva is the sister car to the Antera. Not sure if that fact is any help, but I thought if throw it out there lol


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't own or like any Vauxhalls, because I am a car enthusiast.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> I don't own or like any Vauxhalls, because I am a car enthusiast.


Lotus Carlton, vx220 turbo, insignia vxr, vxr8, gtc vxr, Chevette HSR, Monaro, Astra GTE 16v (redtop-one of THE best N/A 4 cylinder engines ever FACT)... For an enthusiast you have missed some blinding cars mate. Be interesting to hear what you drive.

The antara is a lot of car for the money and comes with an amazing warranty.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Lotus Carlton, vx220 turbo, insignia vxr, vxr8, gtc vxr... For an enthusiast you have missed some blinding cars mate. Be interesting to hear what you drive.
> 
> The antara is a lot of car for the money and comes with an amazing warranty.


AFAIK he drives a german shopping car (VW GUFF) in the vain belief that german cars are relaible.........


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wifes friend had an antara for a year and they got absolutely hammered when they came to sell it, pretty bad depreciation but then again Vauxhalls whole range doesn't have the best depreciation.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah pcp may be a better option on one, the kuga will hold its price better.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

But used they make a very good buy.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I like the look of these Antaras & tbh you don't see many of them around - why I don't know? But because there's not too many of the road that should make them that little bit more 'exclusive'.

As stated, Vauxhalls are bad for depreciation - I've not known one model retain it's value to a decent amount. But I think in recent years they are getting better in terms of styling but as for reliability....well is every car out there reliable 100%?

I do like their current Insignia & Astra GTC models.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> I don't own or like any Vauxhalls, because I am a car enthusiast.


Good for you, you keep buying those Golfs matey :thumb:

*Astra GTC owner.


----------



## craig1gk (Mar 23, 2012)

As far as I know the Chevy version is better specked


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Good for you, you keep buying those Golfs matey :thumb:
> 
> *Astra GTC owner.


I have a golf , love it , but also like many many vauxhalls too!


----------



## connersolo (Jul 29, 2012)

Mother inlaw has a Chevy and it was way cheaper and much better spec than the Vauxhall just had the Vauxhall clutch recall sorted too. All warrenty is at the local vaux stealer too. Not a bad little motor either so it depends if you want to pay more for a different badge

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> I don't own or like any Vauxhalls, because I am a car enthusiast.


Yawn :spam:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Not to keen on the Antara if I'm honest however, I fricking love the Insignia.

We have the wagon version at work and it is a nice drive, seats a tad hard after a longer drive (3+ hours) but its so well built and the fit and finish is great.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

bigmc said:


> AFAIK he drives a german shopping car (VW GUFF) in the vain belief that german cars are relaible.........


It's done 136k and the only time it's ever broken down was a boost pipe coming off. :thumb:
As a 1.9 it had 105 standard it's running 150 for the last 30k. I wonder if Vauxhall engine would do that. 

I just think Vauxhalls are generally a lot of money for an average product. EG my friend has a Corsa 1.7 CDTI, Inside it's not all that nice, not that comfy, hardly any space, and yet it cost the same as Golf Mk6 TDI which had more kit (for example a auto dimming rear mirror and auto lights/wipers) for the same price.
They are cars bought by people who (generally) didn't try anything else! The warranty is good and their family cars (Zafira) are good but as an ethusiast they dont' excite me at all, aside from the VX220 (non turbo) and the VXR8/Monaro. :devil:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think a vauxhall would do 136k no problem, but can the same be said about the 1.4tsi vag engine, ESP the 180ps version ? Enthusiast wise, vw have the scirocco, gti and r model, vauxhall have a few more than that, the fact that they bring the rebadged holdens in says so much and vauxhall do plenty with Vxr supporting events etc, they also had the factory btcc teams for loads of years.... I still think the antara s nice but would also throw in the Santa fe from hyundai.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> It's done 136k and the only time it's ever broken down was a boost pipe coming off. :thumb:
> As a 1.9 it had 105 standard it's running 150 for the last 30k. I wonder if Vauxhall engine would do that.
> 
> I just think Vauxhalls are generally a lot of money for an average product. EG my friend has a Corsa 1.7 CDTI, Inside it's not all that nice, not that comfy, hardly any space, and yet it cost the same as Golf Mk6 TDI which had more kit (for example a auto dimming rear mirror and auto lights/wipers) for the same price.
> They are cars bought by people who (generally) didn't try anything else! The warranty is good and their family cars (Zafira) are good but as an ethusiast they dont' excite me at all, aside from the VX220 (non turbo) and the VXR8/Monaro. :devil:


You have one of the better VAG engines, take a look at the problems with the 170bhp CR diesel engine - Then tell someone about VAG quality.

Have a look at MK5 Golf window switches and interior door handle trim (also on B6 Audis) with the nice rubber peel effect. Take a look at the shocking ease of which their side glass scratches and then tell someone about VAG German quality and I will tell them about penny pinching.

Oh I have owned said cars too and I'm still in the VAG fold too. I just rate cars on how I see them from my own eyes not a magazines. And the badge on the front?....couldn't care less, it's just a bit of plastic.

Just think of all the buyers buying into German build quality when they went into the Merc dealers circa 1997-02. Solid cars, German built etc etc. but when they all rusted and went for scrap I'd love to hear there views now.

No car brand is perfect, never will be, because they buy in too many parts from 3rd party sources which they have no real control of quality wise. They might tell you they do but it's usually far to late once the cars are out in the field.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> It's done 136k and the only time it's ever broken down was a boost pipe coming off. :thumb:
> As a 1.9 it had 105 standard it's running 150 for the last 30k. I wonder if Vauxhall engine would do that.
> 
> I just think Vauxhalls are generally a lot of money for an average product. EG my friend has a Corsa 1.7 CDTI, Inside it's not all that nice, not that comfy, hardly any space, and yet it cost the same as Golf Mk6 TDI which had more kit (for example a auto dimming rear mirror and auto lights/wipers) for the same price.
> They are cars bought by people who (generally) didn't try anything else! The warranty is good and their family cars (Zafira) are good but as an ethusiast they dont' excite me at all, aside from the VX220 (non turbo) and the VXR8/Monaro. :devil:


Vauxhall did a manufacturer approved upgrade on their diesel engine with, iirc, 160hp & 200hp on the 888 special editions...

Not sure where you were looking at prices, but list price for the top-ish SRi spec Corsa is about £800 less than a base S spec Golf so whilst you state value for money, you're not really comparing a like for like car.

Also, given that you've plumbed for a rudimentary model of the Golf with a stock 105 power output, makes your "I'm a car enthusiast, so don't like any vauxhalls" statement quite blah-some


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

888 editions were all from thurlby vauxhall and were not manufacture approved irc


----------



## steky (May 20, 2012)

Have you seen the wait time on a new one of these? If you ordered a new one today its march 2013 before its ready. I know my dad looked at one on the motability scheme and to be honest after talking to the dealer and he said vauxhall where having issues with them my dad decided to go for the insignia.

One thing I don't like about them is the non painted bumpers, like white in the car looks terrible with the big blackish bumpers


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> 888 editions were all from thurlby vauxhall and were not manufacture approved irc


I bow to your knowledge :thumb:. I knew it was something to do with Vauxhall as opposed to just a tuner special. Somewhere a long the lines the Thurlby/888 must've had an idea te engine could cope though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the 888 race team had some involvement, the sport button gave low or high power.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

A mate of mine collected his brand new, white Antara on Monday. Drove 8miles to the local Asda, went inside for twenty minutes.

When he came out he found a crying woman standing next to his brand new car. He wondered what had happened, walked across to find that she had somehow buried her car under his. He spots his rear wheel lying on the floor and says "wtf have you done?"

Through her tears she tells him that her foot slipped off the brake, onto accelerator. When he tells her the car is20minutes old she collapses to the floor.

Long story short, write off.....new car delivered a few days later.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> It's done 136k and the only time it's ever broken down was a boost pipe coming off. :thumb:
> As a 1.9 it had 105 standard it's running 150 for the last 30k. I wonder if Vauxhall engine would do that.
> 
> I just think Vauxhalls are generally a lot of money for an average product. EG my friend has a Corsa 1.7 CDTI, Inside it's not all that nice, not that comfy, hardly any space, and yet it cost the same as Golf Mk6 TDI which had more kit (for example a auto dimming rear mirror and auto lights/wipers) for the same price.
> They are cars bought by people who (generally) didn't try anything else! The warranty is good and their family cars (Zafira) are good but as an ethusiast they dont' excite me at all, aside from the VX220 (non turbo) and the VXR8/Monaro. :devil:


Is your 150hp golf proven on accurate rollers? That sounds like quite an optimisitc figure for that form of the 1.9tdi, i'd say 140 is more realistic tbh. If it is 150hp genuinely, it's right on the limit.

Your friends _corsa_ 1.7cdti would wip your cars ass with a remap 



alphaj12 said:


> A mate of mine collected his brand new, white Antara on Monday. Drove 8miles to the local Asda, went inside for twenty minutes.
> 
> When he came out he found a crying woman standing next to his brand new car. He wondered what had happened, walked across to find that she had somehow buried her car under his. He spots his rear wheel lying on the floor and says "wtf have you done?"
> 
> ...


Ouch, that is bad luck!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> It's done 136k and the only time it's ever broken down was a boost pipe coming off. :thumb:
> As a 1.9 it had 105 standard it's running 150 for the last 30k. I wonder if Vauxhall engine would do that.
> 
> I just think Vauxhalls are generally a lot of money for an average product. EG my friend has a Corsa 1.7 CDTI, Inside it's not all that nice, not that comfy, hardly any space, and yet it cost the same as Golf Mk6 TDI which had more kit (for example a auto dimming rear mirror and auto lights/wipers) for the same price.
> They are cars bought by people who (generally) didn't try anything else! The warranty is good and their family cars (Zafira) are good but as an ethusiast they dont' excite me at all, aside from the VX220 (non turbo) and the VXR8/Monaro. :devil:


Well I know of a 1.9cdti 150 vauxhall that's been running 200bhp from 10K miles to 135k miles with only a clutch replacement so yes it would do that. VWs are a lot of money for an average product too, the build quality isn't as good as people think, the handling is poor on all golfs below an R32. VWs are bought by people who usually have no imagination and assume they're buying a quality product, if you were an enthusiast you would know that the equivalent vauxhall and definitely the equivalent ford virtually always drive better.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Well I know of a 1.9cdti 150 vauxhall that's been running 200bhp from 10K miles to 135k miles with only a clutch replacement so yes it would do that. VWs are a lot of money for an average product too, the build quality isn't as good as people think, the handling is poor on all golfs below an R32. VWs are bought by people who usually have no imagination and assume they're buying a quality product, if you were an enthusiast you would know that the equivalent vauxhall and definitely the equivalent ford virtually always drive better.


Vauxhall interiors (particularly astra vs golf) are far nicer than the boring affair in VWs imo. The materials are just as good and the robustness on a par.

Styling and build quality wise, Vauxhalls are very good these days IMO - just look how they've moved on from the mk4 astra. I had a mk5 astra and it was solid, no creaks, rattles or squeaks.

Biggest problem with Vauxhall is the depreciation. That's why you should buy a well looked after, low mileage 2 yo example 

ps. don't want to look like i'm giving the guy with the mk5 golf a battering. Just thought i'd add my opinion


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The step up of quality in the latest generation of Vauxhall's is ridiculous. Take a look at the new Astra, Insignia and then look at the last gen Vectra and Astra.

The plastics in my GTC in my opinion rival the plastics used in my dad's 
Audi A4. Only thing I would say is in some hard to see areas, the plastic panels look like they've been cut by hand to fit. You need to look *REALLY* hard though.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the plastics in Vectra C's and the build is solid. I have no rattles or squeeks inside my car or the outside infact. I have compared VW Audi plastics and my cars plastics are far superior in many ways and Seat is just terrible and really DULL


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Nothing wrong with the plastics in Vectra C's and the build is solid. I have no rattles or squeeks inside my car or the outside infact. I have compared VW Audi plastics and my cars plastics are far superior in many ways and Seat is just terrible and really DULL


I had the same dashboard as your Vectra in my last car, a Astra Sport Hatch - 170,000 miles and not one squeak or rattle.

I've just had a rattle sorted under warranty on the GTC 

Still, she's quiet as a mouse now :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> The step up of quality in the latest generation of Vauxhall's is ridiculous. Take a look at the new Astra, Insignia and then look at the last gen Vectra and Astra.
> 
> The plastics in my GTC in my opinion rival the plastics used in my dad's
> Audi A4. Only thing I would say is in some hard to see areas, the plastic panels look like they've been cut by hand to fit. You need to look *REALLY* hard though.


Lol, not quite up to Audi standards yet....

The mk5 astra was (IMO) slightly better built than the current astra, however the new one is more 'fancy'. There more hard plastic in the new shape as well, the old one had lots of squishy materials.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Lol, not quite up to Audi standards yet....
> 
> The mk5 astra was (IMO) slightly better built than the current astra, however the new one is more 'fancy'. There more hard plastic in the new shape as well, the old one had lots of squishy materials.


I have NO doubt the Audi is better built than my Astra, I simply mean the plastics have a similar quality look, all plastic bits are hard but I never really understood the point of squishy plastic dashboards.

EDIT: I don't remember any squishy materials in my old Astra sport hatch...all hard plastics.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> I have NO doubt the Audi is better built than my Astra, I simply mean the plastics have a similar quality look, all plastic bits are hard but I never really understood the point of squishy plastic dashboards.
> 
> EDIT: I don't remember any squishy materials in my old Astra sport hatch...all hard plastics.


I think you're getting your plastics and squishy materials mixed up. Lol.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

rf860 said:


> Lol, not quite up to Audi standards yet....
> 
> The mk5 astra was (IMO) slightly better built than the current astra, however the new one is more 'fancy'. There more hard plastic in the new shape as well, the old one had lots of squishy materials.


Yes this is true, full squishy plastic doorcards in the MK5, a massive step forard in build over the mk4. The Astra J certainly hasn't moved forward by the same amount.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

T.D.K said:


> I have NO doubt the Audi is better built than my Astra, I simply mean the plastics have a similar quality look, all plastic bits are hard but I never really understood the point of squishy plastic dashboards.
> 
> EDIT: I don't remember any squishy materials in my old Astra sport hatch...all hard plastics.


The speedo cowl is one to look at, the AstraH v AstraJ, the old one is of better material quality. Yes the new one looks better (shape wise) but the actual materials are a bit hard/brittle compared.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

right time to update (women can never make there minds up) ive now ordered the new (2013) astra sri 2.0 cdti 6 speed auto in black


----------



## Idaeus (Sep 5, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Yeah, R-techs rollers in Hinckley are very accurate. Unlike the rollers at AMD which would read 203whp.
> 
> My friends Corsa has a DTUK tuning box (as his ECU is un-mappable due to encryption, DTUK stuff isn't cheap stuff it's well reknowned) and with a very stuck on rear caliper (as in wiped new pads in 2 months seized) his was no quicker. We're about even.
> 
> ...


I can second that, The ECU in the 1.7 can't be mapped but the DTUK box gives them a decent bit more kick, The newest version's (2010> 130bhp standard) are about 8.9 seconds to 62 standard iirc.

Although I have to ask, saying no VX owners are car enthusiasts when your rocking a Golf SE is a bit nasty is it not?

Edit: Just realized how off topic this has become! :lol: The Antara is nice enough but I've not been in one myself. I personally prefer the Chevy Captiva since it's the same car but tends to be better priced. Although if you want real value I'd say go check out the Hyundai ix35 or Kia Sportage, both very handsome cars and both with monumental warranties. Kia and Hyundai have really taken a step up in recent years and would be well worth consideration IMO.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Idaeus said:


> Although I have to ask, saying no VX owners are car enthusiasts when your rocking a Golf SE is a bit nasty is it not?


Good point - end of discussion lol. Another blinkered VAG owner....


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> I don't own or like any Vauxhalls, because I am a car enthusiast.


  You are not alone. I did own a pink (ish) one once:buffer:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

rf860 said:


> The materials are just as good and the robustness on a par.


Not a chance, the seats wear far quicker than german counterparts, VAG and VX have their issues like all manufactures but VX is cheaper for a reason.

Hope they have improved the Antara was the original was a bit of a lemon with many gremlins.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

jimbob800 said:


> right time to update (women can never make there minds up) ive now ordered the new (2013) astra sri 2.0 cdti 6 speed auto in black


Nice one! Is that the 5dr model with the XP like this one?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

GJM said:


> Not a chance, the seats wear far quicker than german counterparts, VAG and VX have their issues like all manufactures but VX is cheaper for a reason.
> 
> Hope they have improved the Antara was the original was a bit of a lemon with many gremlins.


That's why I had to have the lower seat squab replaced in my golf then and why it was looking worn in my s line a3, just have a look on autotrader and see how they collapse.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

GJM said:


> Not a chance, the seats wear far quicker than german counterparts, VAG and VX have their issues like all manufactures but VX is cheaper for a reason.


Or VW is dearer for no reason other than marketing.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure why people are comparing the Antara to other Vauxhalls in terms of quality etc, it's just a badge on a Chevrolet and Chevrolet is just a badge hiding the fact that it's a Daewoo.....


----------



## Idaeus (Sep 5, 2012)

Glaschu said:


> Not sure why people are comparing the Antara to other Vauxhalls in terms of quality etc, it's just a badge on a Chevrolet and Chevrolet is just a badge hiding the fact that it's a Daewoo.....


Pretty sure the only Chevrolets that are badge engineered Daewoo's are the Lacetti, Kalos and Matiz (All now discontinued in UK) Everything else is now Chevrolet built.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Idaeus said:


> Pretty sure the only Chevrolets that are badge engineered Daewoo's are the Lacetti, Kalos and Matiz (All now discontinued in UK) Everything else is now Chevrolet built.


Chevrolet "are" Daewoo nowadays. The Antara is a Daewoo (sold as such in its home market) which is rebranded for sale elsewhere. In Europe it's an Opel/Vauxhall/Chevrolet, in Australasia it's a Holden.

However you dress it up it's still a Daewoo


----------



## Idaeus (Sep 5, 2012)

Glaschu said:


> Chevrolet "are" Daewoo nowadays. The Antara is a Daewoo (sold as such in its home market) which is rebranded for sale elsewhere. In Europe it's an Opel/Vauxhall/Chevrolet, in Australasia it's a Holden.
> 
> However you dress it up it's still a Daewoo


Just checked and even the Cruze is built in South Korea, learn something new every day lol.


----------

